
Most Exclusive Website - ekin
http://mostexclusivewebsite.com
======
ablation
Surprising to see such a contrived marketing gimmick working on so many
people. Actually, maybe it's not that surprising...

For those who want to see what's behind the curtain, here's your spoiler:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=11&v=j0FF5geWW_E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=11&v=j0FF5geWW_E)

~~~
gilini
Wanna bet the author will be calling it a "social experiment"?

~~~
ablation
If not that, then something equally as groan-inducing.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
[http://achewood.com/index.php?date=04282006](http://achewood.com/index.php?date=04282006)

------
comboy
They should add bitcoin bidding in the queue. If it starts from zero, maybe
somebody for some reason wants to skip thousands of people for 0.1mBTC (e.g.
to advertise something I guess)

------
listic
> 'Granting permission simply confirms if you are a verified user _and how
> many followers you have_.'

Does it even make sense?

------
matznerd
I've been in line for 24 hours and still have tens of thousands of people in
front of me...

~~~
vjandrea
If a single visitor takes 1 minute, then it can serve (60 * 24) = 1440
visitors per day. 10000 visitors take a bit less than a week, enjoy!

